# The perfect 585 front brake



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry but I could not resist, I think this looks really sharp. I've been really happy with setup & stopping power of the TRP brakes, and a black carbon rear/white carbon front combo is uber cool on the 585. And of course have the white in stock...


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

that is AWESOME


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

How much do they weight?


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*TRP carbon brake weight*

144 g, no anchor bolt


----------

